# Do you believe the world will end in December?



## c_house (Nov 26, 2012)

Just seeing how many people actually believe this. Damn Mayans and their calendar.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 26, 2012)

The answer is "no".


----------



## aalokishere (Nov 26, 2012)

the world's ending in December???
Damn my school still doesn't have it's own Gangnam Style video


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Nov 26, 2012)

You forgot to add the option "Don't be so fucking stupid."


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 26, 2012)

It's been scientifically proven _(meaning, by linguists, mathematicians and archeologists)_ that the Mayan calendar does not set the date as the end of the world - it's just the end of a cycle. The entire "End of the World" prophecy is pure fantasy born from the fact that in the past, we could not decipher the complete meaning of the calendar.

In fact, this is just the date on which... the calendar for a given cycle ends and moves on to the next cycle.

Does the world end each time you change _your_ calendar, meaning each December? No, of course not, that's ridiculous. Our calendar has 12 months, their calendar had several cycles, and one of those cycles will be ending now - no more, no less to it.



> "Contrary to prior popular belief, the Mayans did not mark December 21, 2012 as the end of the world as their oldest calendar has been unearthed. In fact, the planet has quite a bit of time left and nobody living today will have to fear doomsday at all.
> 
> The recent unearthing of the Mayans' oldest calendar suggests that the notion of a December 21, 2012 apocalypse was, in fact not only wrong, but highly misinterpreted. According to Live Science, the calendar was found on a beautifully painted wall within the ruins of a city in the Guatemalan rainforest.
> 
> ...


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Nov 26, 2012)

Load of tomfoolery / bollocks.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 26, 2012)

Well, good thing about being a naysayer: We don't have to hear any "I told you so" if the world decides to go boom.


----------



## NightsOwl (Nov 26, 2012)

Hahahahahahahahaha.....

You serious?


----------



## Satangel (Nov 26, 2012)

No


----------



## AeroblitzR (Nov 26, 2012)

i believe whenever you hear about the end of the world, it's because som1 needs to sell you somthing.

think about Y2K (god now i feel old...) everyone bought new computers, Prepping supplies, generators, TP you name it.
i remember people were claiming to be "experts" and thet'd go around testing for "y2k compliancy" in peoples electronics.

now with this you see all these guys prepping and buying more stuff.

personally i think climate change is more important than some mystical Mayan calendar.
also i bet the only reason their calendars lasted 1000+years is because it was really freaking hard to chisel a calendar out of stone


----------



## gameandmatch (Nov 26, 2012)

What's wrong with you?! The world already ended when twinkies, that are suppose to survive a nuclear apocalypse, ended.


----------



## Qtis (Nov 26, 2012)

http://www.theatlanticwire.com/nati...an-calendar-discovered-doesnt-end-2012/52191/

'Nuff said


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Nov 26, 2012)

Yes, just cause Assassin's creed 3 said so and we all know gaming=reality.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Nov 26, 2012)

Even if there was some mass extinction event, it's unlikely the world would actually end. As we haven't seen anything headed right at us from space, it's unlikely that the planet will shatter, so it'll endure even if we're gone. Additionally, it'd take a hell of a punch to take out every form of life on the planet.


----------



## Shoat (Nov 26, 2012)

c_house said:


> Just seeing how many people actually believe this. Damn Mayans and their calendar.



Any scientifically reasonable event capable of extincting all of mankind within less than 24 hours can be predicted months, if not years, in advance. 

This is just like the past 5000000 times someone claimed "the world will end on this day X" to make some quick and easy money off of stupid people and/or get attention.


----------



## emigre (Nov 26, 2012)

Anyone voting yes should be banned imo.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 26, 2012)

emigre said:


> Anyone voting yes should be banned imo.


 
Then promptly unbanned a day later for no real reason.


----------



## frogboy (Nov 26, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Then promptly unbanned a day later for no real reason.


And then perma-banned on December 22nd.

And no, it's not gonna happen.


----------



## emigre (Nov 26, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Then promptly unbanned a day later for no real reason.


 
And we call that the GBAtemp way!


----------



## Black-Ice (Nov 26, 2012)

What a load of crap.
The only way I see the world ending is when one genius decides to start a nuclear war.


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 26, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Then promptly unbanned a day later for no real reason.


#Valwinwillbeback

Anyways. Dude im super bummed about the world ending next month. Community isnt scheduled to come back till 2013


----------



## Ikki (Nov 26, 2012)

This shouldn't still be a thing.


Fuck that, this should have never been a thing.


----------



## emigre (Nov 26, 2012)

Why has no one posted this earlier?


----------



## Arras (Nov 26, 2012)

Now I wonder if the guy who voted yes actually thought the world would en or he was just being sarcastic. I really hope the latter.


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 26, 2012)

Arras said:


> Now I wonder if the guy who voted yes actually thought the world would en or he was just being sarcastic. I really hope the latter.


----------



## Sheimi (Nov 26, 2012)

The world isn't going to end. Going to be playing a siren that day to see how many people get scared.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Nov 26, 2012)

Well if someone believes this shit then i have a info for them.
I read in the newspaper that Armageddon got postponed cause there is some kind of big Event that Mayans(or some kind of other tribe can't remember) have lol


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 26, 2012)

Sheimi said:


> The world isn't going to end. Going to be playing a siren that day to see how many people get scared.


 

Protip: Fill inflatable sex dolls with helium, dress them in light, gauzy robes, and release them in cities to look like spirits are being called to heaven.

I'll reiterate the statement I made the last time this thread popped up.
The thought of the world ending next month doesn't worry me at all.
What worries me are the people who _want_ some sort of calamity to occur.
(And you know there are always a few crazies who do.)


----------



## RPG Hacker (Nov 26, 2012)

But the hints are everywhere! For example: Yesterday I accidently pissed on my hand. Now if that doesn't prove that the world is going to end in December I don't know WHAT does.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 26, 2012)

This thread needs some Engert.


----------



## indask8 (Nov 26, 2012)

It wont the exactly the 21st, but yes... I'm sorry, it will be the end, I'm sure of it...

It might take 10 extra days before it starts, but then it will be all over, it's gonna be the end....



Spoiler



...Of the Year 2012


----------



## DaggerV (Nov 26, 2012)

I don't, but there will be mass hysteria and increased abortions and birthrates as dumbfucks get riled up for nothing. 



/FIN


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 26, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> This thread needs some Engert.


 
I don't think he'd hear such pobbycock from these Harvard Law School-types and these "critics" of the apocalyptic theory.


----------



## Veho (Nov 26, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> What worries me are the people who _want_ some sort of calamity to occur.
> (And you know there are always a few crazies who do.)


I've watched a few episodes of National Geographic's "Doomsday Preppers", and those people freak me out. You can see they can't wait for some sort of apocalypse. Fortunately the outlook on the end of the world 'round these parts tends to be a more defeatist one, and apocalypse plans usually don't extend beyond "getting blind drunk".


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 26, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I don't think he'd hear such pobbycock from these Harvard Law School-types and these "critics" of the apocalyptic theory.


 
Although this topic is highly outdated I'd still like to hear his thoughts on the matter. They'd be golden.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 26, 2012)

If you want some good reading, grab a tub of popcorn and gather round.


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 26, 2012)

Of course it is. Do you really believe what those jews/masons/illuminati who are under the name of NASA fooling you into believing it's all a hoax? Wow I never knew so many ignorant people live on this planet, good thing you will all die while I will survive the apocalypse hiding in my rented bunker.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Nov 26, 2012)

So long as government doesn't get involved, the world won't end in December.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 26, 2012)

I know the world wont end.

Reasons:
1. I'm not a total dunce.
2. I haven't got a second reason because the first one is so great.


----------



## Mantis41 (Nov 26, 2012)

It's a gigantic lump of rock forged by gravity. I can't see it suddenly ending anytime soon.


----------



## Forstride (Nov 26, 2012)

Yes


----------



## Attila13 (Nov 26, 2012)

It will come because until then PSY will reach 1 billion views on gangman style and then the Youtube servers will crash and will fail working thus Youtube will end and slowly the humanity will disappear because they wont have their daily dose of viral videos...After that someone will try to resurrect Dracula and he will destroy the Belmont family because they'll be too weak because they couldn't watch gangman style and receive epic horse riding powers because Youtube died!
Because of this Osama Bin Laden will raise from ashes and will start a war with Dracula resulting World War III.
Seeing this Chuck Norris will go after them, but himself being weak too because the lack of Youtube, he will resurrect Bruce Lee and they'll join forces to defeat them!
The four men will start the fight and when they'll hit each other a giant explosion with a giant shock wave will occur destroying the humanity, the planet and the whole universe!


Spoiler: Really?



Well...that was refreshing... 
Now to be serious.... 

NO! It's not gonna happen!
Just think about it...how many times was predicted that the world will end or that there will be an Armageddon?
That's right...many times! And guess what.... it didn't happen even once, or it did? Then how come that we're still alive and the humanity isn't gone?

Well, what makes you think that this time it's gonna happen?


----------



## c_house (Nov 26, 2012)

pyromaniac123 said:


> You forgot to add the option "Don't be so fucking stupid."


 
Damn, don't know how I overlooked that.


----------



## c_house (Nov 26, 2012)

AeroblitzR said:


> i believe whenever you hear about the end of the world, it's because som1 needs to sell you somthing.
> 
> think about Y2K (god now i feel old...) everyone bought new computers, Prepping supplies, generators, TP you name it.
> i remember people were claiming to be "experts" and thet'd go around testing for "y2k compliancy" in peoples electronics.
> ...


 
I remember seeing news reports about people selling all their crap waiting for the Rapture, which was supposed to have happened in March. Crazy what idiots who believe this crap do.


----------



## chyyran (Nov 26, 2012)

Uh..no.

Why is this thread still here? It's been proven that the old Mayan Calendar myth was just mis-interpretation.


I demand this thread be locked on December 21st 2012.


----------



## pierslogic (Nov 26, 2012)

Of course the world's gonna end on the 12th of December 2012! I even have my alarm set, so I won't miss out on anything. 













But seriously NO. For the lack of fun, I have this as a reminder in my boredom, to remind me that there are worse problems in the world that needs more attention.
Such as brown cows that won't give you chocolate milk.


----------



## weavile001 (Nov 26, 2012)

no,because i want to play GTA 5


----------



## signz (Nov 26, 2012)

Of course not. But then again, if something actually were to happen.. Well, I'd try to watch TV or do something else until it goes boom.


----------



## gamefan5 (Nov 26, 2012)

Gahars said:


> If you want some good reading, grab a tub of popcorn and gather round.


Read this b4 you posted it but yes, itù's actually a good read.
I couldn't help but laugh at this:

2010 Hermetic Order of the Golden Dawn This magic order predicted the world would end in this year.
 Magic order... LOL!!!

1998, Mar 31 Hon-Ming Chen Hon-Ming Chen, leader of the Taiwanese cult God's Salvation Church, or Chen Tao — "The True Way" — claimed that God would come to Earth in a flying saucer at 10:00 am on this date. Moreover, God would have the same physical appearance as Chen himself. On March 25, God was to appear on Channel 18 on every TV set in the US. Chen chose to base his cult in Garland, Texas, because he thought it sounded like "God's Land." 
... Hilarious! XD


----------



## Tom (Nov 26, 2012)

Of course! and crown3ds will be released shortly after


----------



## Rizsparky (Nov 26, 2012)

Nintendo: Hai guys! Zelda 3DS is going to be released thi.......*BOOOOOOOOOOOOM*


----------



## Narayan (Nov 27, 2012)

yes, there were signs of it.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Nov 27, 2012)

I'd honestly be pissed if it really were to end then. Heck if there were to be an afterlife I'll bitch so much that whoever is in charge will cave in and restore the world to its original state while mindwiping everyone else So yea. You can thank me later for saving the world


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 27, 2012)

I feel sorry for the OP,
but it's never gonna happen. Listen to jay sean's song.



Spoiler: Joke Corner ^_^



"What if I told you, the mayans didn't know about leap year o.O"


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 29, 2012)

Click this for the people that believe the world will end.


----------



## Twiffles (Nov 29, 2012)

My doomsday shelter has been ready since Y2k. I just paid off the loan I took out initially last month!


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Nov 29, 2012)

Twiffles said:


> My doomsday shelter has been ready since Y2k. I just paid off the loan I took out initially last month!


Take out another loan for even more. It's not like it will matter.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Nov 29, 2012)

Twiffles said:


> My doomsday shelter has been ready since Y2k. I just paid off the loan I took out initially last month!


but is there Twinkies there how are gonna eat
is there a gbatemp backup server there


soo how can you have a doomsday shelter WITH OUT THAT


----------



## suppow (Nov 29, 2012)

that's just the date when Sony announces the PS4


----------



## ouch123 (Nov 29, 2012)

No, but it would make planning the rest of my life a lot easier.


----------



## Dartz150 (Nov 29, 2012)

Pitch blease!!!!!!!!!

Don't you remember???? The World Ends With You.

Well, I only have one theory: Some type of sun related phenomena will happen, something like a radiation wave formt it, the result: All the electricity on the world will end dissabled... that would be a TRUE world end o_o.


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Nov 29, 2012)

Do you guys remember those stupid doomsday shelter commercials back a few years? Can't tell if people went full retard or not.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Nov 29, 2012)

I hope they do some kind of end of the world discounts where you get everything for nothing before it turns out to be bullshit.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 29, 2012)

Ace Overclocked said:


> Yes, just cause Assassin's creed 3 said so and we all know gaming=reality.


 
That's one of my biggest gripes with AC3. The story of the other AC games, Templars are going to put a satellite into space with a piece of eden so they can control man. Then AC3 (and partly AC:R) throw that story out the window and come up with this doomsday thing.


c_house said:


> Just seeing how many people actually believe this. Damn Mayans and their calendar.


 
I'm sorry, but whoever thinks it will is an idiot. If it does, it will be us stupid humans who panic and end ourselves.

-Mayans never said the world would end, at all. Just one of their calendars ending.
-Tons of Mayans calendars have ended already, and look, we're still here.
-Mayans didn't take into account leap years, so IF the world was going to end, it would have ended earlier this year.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 29, 2012)

LegendaryTemper said:


> Click this for the people that believe the world will end.


 






I saw that a long time ago. That is the very text that convinced me it's not gonna end. (Hoooollllyyy TTeeexxxt??!!)
Don't believe what NASA says? Then go fuck yourself.


----------



## KuRensan (Nov 29, 2012)

All I have to say ^-^


----------



## raystriker (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## The Real Jdbye (Nov 29, 2012)

10 votes for yes?
Are you shitting me?

It was already said that the calendar only ends because the Mayans were going to create a new one. That seems far more likely to me.

Edit: Foxi4 worded it much better than me


----------



## Depravo (Nov 29, 2012)

Dartz150 said:


> All the electricity on the world will end dissabled... that would be a TRUE world end o_o.


No, it would just be the premise for a rather average TV Show.


----------



## suppow (Nov 29, 2012)

trade in all consoles and video games for food and guns lol


----------



## Randall402 (Nov 29, 2012)

The world will end when Valve releases Episode 3. Which will be never


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Nov 29, 2012)

Randall402 said:


> The world will end when Valve releases Episode 3. Which will be never


That, and exactly the same time when versus and KH3 preorders are up.


----------



## Valwin (Nov 29, 2012)

that whole end of the world 2012 thing is from the same people that say the world was going countless times in the past and it never happen



2012 is the biggest one is going to good seen this one end  i wonder what would be the next big end of the world date


----------



## DJ91990 (Nov 29, 2012)

Upon further inspection of the Mayan calender, at the end of the cycle, is a tiny print that roughly translates to:
"Please see side B", shocking to see that on side b at the same place a tiny print also says; "Please see side A."
The Mayan calender is the first reusable calender.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Nov 29, 2012)

DJ91990 said:


> Upon further inspection of the Mayan calender, at the end of the cycle, is a tiny print that roughly translates to:
> "Please see side B", shocking to see that on side b at the same place a tiny print also says; "Please see side A."
> The Mayan calender is the first reusable calender.


LOL I always assumed that the only words on the back are "Made in China" XD


----------



## SoraK05 (Nov 29, 2012)

Genesis Chapter 9.
God will never flood the earth (to destroy it) (ever again).


----------

